

Wharton Study Shows Shocking Result When Women, Minorities Email Professors - jejune06
http://www.policymic.com/articles/88731/wharton-study-shows-the-shocking-result-when-women-and-minorities-email-their-professors

======
serf
question : could this be the result of spambot detection criteria having a
bias towards one race/gender or another?

as a video game player with a leaked email address due to the poor actions of
video game companies, I routinely receive spam from gold-farmers with Asian
names in the headers, or female names offering me pills or pornography..I
hastily indicate that their spam.

although I wouldn't for a second doubt the existence of a real-life bias, I'd
be curious if that kind of thing had been accounted for. I didn't notice it
mentioning it in the article linked. I'd hate to attribute a spambot bias to
the staff of the schools.

